# SPL - Starpharma Holdings



## Dwib (7 December 2004)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone had any information about Starpharma (SPL) a Biotech company. Caught my eye because of it's recent success (Phase I) in a trial of it's AIDs prevention gel. I imagine any company that brings out a successful product in preventing AIDs has got to do well in the future. They state that a commercial product is still a few years away. I have added a profile of the company below for those that are interested.

cheers
Dwib



SPL's strategy is to commercialise pharmaceutical applications for dendrimers. Part of this strategy involves a number of alliances with other biotech groups including AGT Biosciences (Type II diabetes) and New Zealand's Industrial Research Limited (IRL).

The collaborative agreement with IRL is for the development of particles and elements that can be used to target drugs to specific sites. As a result of this initiative, the company aims to achieve better performance and fewer side effects in the compounds used in the development. The establishment of this alliance has been supported by the New Zealand Government through its establishment of the Foundation for Research, Science and Technology which has awarded IRL a contract worth NZ$5.9 million over 5 years. 


The company's flagship product in clinical development, VivaGel, is a vaginal microbicide product for the prevention of the transmission of major STD's. Phase I human safety trials are underway at Royal Adelaide Hospital which are expected to be completed by the second quarter of 2004.


In September SPL raised $6.9m through a share placement. The funds will be used to accelerate the company's development of its VivaGel product and other existing pipeline products in the respiratory, oncology and exotic disease areas.


In March 2004 SPL elected to relinquish PDF status to increase its investment options. At the same time $7.5m was raised via a placement of shares to Australian and offshore institutions. The funds are earmarked for investment in corporate opportunities arising out of DNT and related entities.


----------



## Odduna (21 January 2006)

*Re: SPL - Starpharma*

I see that it has received fast track approval with the FDA in the US.

The $15 million it has raised in December.
Company believes that they have now got enough cash for next 2 years.

Although it seems to be on a 6 month slide at the moment.


----------



## CanOz (13 November 2006)

This got some press yesterday on ABC. The chart looks good too. I think i might take a medium term position on this.


----------



## CanOz (13 November 2006)

Thought i would post a chart of this. Its not resources so its a bit out of favour atm, but the biotech sector is tipped to be hot again. Maybe one to watch.


----------



## ocelot (9 September 2008)

Some very positive news today. Signed a full agreement with Durex to produce Starpharma coated condom's market has jumped 25% on the news. Directors of the company bought a bulk of shares before the annoucement.


----------



## bumclouds (3 April 2009)

There's been a trade freeze on this stock today.

Does anybody know why?


----------



## blackjack (12 January 2010)

i am accumulating SPL and got in early last year at 19 cents
now riding 70 cents

this stock has so much potential and at least 5 products each worth billions

2010 will see Durex use the gel in their condoms and so the 100 mill in royalties will flow

the VIVAGEL will be on the market this year and this alone will be worth billions as groups like the Gates foundation will buy this stuff by the container load and ship it off to the poorer AIDS ridden countries

at 70 cents its still cheap.


----------



## bumclouds (18 June 2010)

guys did you see that massive volume today??!  holy crap!

does anyone have idea what's gunna happen?


----------



## blackjack (21 June 2010)

bumclouds said:


> guys did you see that massive volume today??!  holy crap!
> 
> does anyone have idea what's gunna happen?




The following releases have been posted to the Starpharma website: 

1. Orbis increases its stake in Starpharma to 8.71%
click here to view this file

2. Bioshares Issue 363: SPL: Five Stocks to accumulate in the Weakened Market
click here to view this file 

starpharma

I have been accumulating as SPL has many products its working on and most dont need FDA approval and are placed in a billion dollar arena ie animal medicines, herbicides, beauty products.

Bioshares says it best


----------



## blackjack (22 July 2010)

blackjack said:


> The following releases have been posted to the Starpharma website:
> 
> 1. Orbis increases its stake in Starpharma to 8.71%
> click here to view this file
> ...




SPL has agreements in place with SSL the DUREX condom maker
a take ever over is on the table for SSL and the price is over 30% premium
SPL stocks went up from 49 cents to 54 cents just now
should jump some more tomorrow when the USA markets open


----------



## ocelot (16 December 2010)

There has been a large increase and alot of buying. Anyone can shed any light?


----------



## blackjack (14 July 2011)

ocelot said:


> There has been a large increase and alot of buying. Anyone can shed any light?




I cant believe this forum is so behind

Starpharma has shot up and will be getting royalties this year from the Durex SSL R&B mob - 

Also news of working on RoundUp for the Monsanto multi billion dollar company
looks like they have found a way to make RoundUp more soluable

ALL good stuff and plenty of upside


----------



## blackjack (19 August 2011)

blackjack said:


> I cant believe this forum is so behind
> 
> Starpharma has shot up and will be getting royalties this year from the Durex SSL R&B mob -
> 
> ...




this Rickett condom coating deal if OFF
the share price has plummeted
i sold out
many questions now being asked on other forums
educate yourself
DYOR
not happy with them now as all info from SPL seems to be toooooooooo optimistic and the CEO has just terminated agreements with DUREX - so although not confirmed the royalty payment from them and much touted may not happen
very disappointing


----------



## blackjack (7 September 2011)

blackjack said:


> this Rickett condom coating deal if OFF
> the share price has plummeted
> i sold out
> many questions now being asked on other forums
> ...




STILL no good news from SPL
with the doom and gloom from EU and USA i think this stock will go down further
less than $1 i may MAY enter again
however with no royalties and not even into phase 111 I am putting my money into other shares = gold silver


----------



## blackjack (4 October 2011)

blackjack said:


> STILL no good news from SPL
> with the doom and gloom from EU and USA i think this stock will go down further
> less than $1 i may MAY enter again
> however with no royalties and not even into phase 111 I am putting my money into other shares = gold silver




From the latest info it would seem that the Vivagel as a condom coating for Ansell is 12 months away. All the testing, compatibility,  marketing that was done with Durex now needs to be done with Ansell. Very disappointing and further delays could mean that SPL will need to raise more funds with another share issue. This will no doubt dilute the SP even further.

Certainly one to keep your eye on at 80 -90 cents


----------



## StevieY (12 December 2012)

Does anyone think SPL is a worth buy? Any thoughts?

Understand that the recent phase 3 trial wasn't too successful. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 December 2012)

StevieY said:


> Does anyone think SPL is a worth buy? Any thoughts?
> 
> Understand that the recent phase 3 trial wasn't too successful.
> 
> ...




There was some report out today from a broker targeting $1.79 share price, but I've never heard of them before so I wouldn't give that much credence.

A break of 1.18 to the upside would signal some sort of effort to close the huge gap.  I'd be more focused on that and have a conditional buy at 1.185.


----------



## StevieY (12 December 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> There was some report out today from a broker targeting $1.79 share price, but I've never heard of them before so I wouldn't give that much credence.
> 
> A break of 1.18 to the upside would signal some sort of effort to close the huge gap.  I'd be more focused on that and have a conditional buy at 1.185.




Thanks for that Gringotts Bank!

I've been looking at this since March when it was $1.7...dropped quite a bit since then...


----------



## Faramir (21 July 2014)

VivaGel condom receives TGA Device Certification

http://www.starpharma.com/news/201

And more news
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-07-21/starpharma-ansell-get-approval-for-hiv-fighting-condom/5612430

I have been watching this company since April this year. I am very impressed with Jackie Fairley CEO. I have been watching the share price drop over the past 3 months. I like lots of things about this company. The main reason why I haven't brought any shares is: the company makes a loss.

This would have been my Speculation Stock. I was going to buy a minimum amount last Friday but I brought Veda instead and stayed stucked on Veda. By the time I thought about Starpharma, the stock market closed. Today I was so busy again and then I found out about this announcement and the share price increased by 20% from $0.58 to $0.70.

Did I missed out? I believe Starpharma will make a profit but when? I am not prepared to buy at $0.70. Maybe that would look like a good price next year? Do I wait until August when they report their earnings?

Please read
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28514&page=5&p=833533#post833533

and advised how it can applied to this stock.

I brought a biotech that was making profits for a number of years back in March but it's share price has nearly halved. Starpharma makes a loss but it increased 20% today.

Not sure how I should feel? Maybe let this one go?


----------



## Faramir (22 July 2014)

Things are looking good for VivaGel. Their other products include: Dendrimer Drug Delivery (DEP™) which sounds promising. This product is "in partnership with pharmaceutical companies including Lilly, GSK’s Stiefel and a number of other undisclosed partners." I think this product is in Phrase One Clinical Trial.
The other product Transfection Reagents, Starpharma is looking for another partner.

10 April, Dr Jackie Fairley appeared on ABC TV "The Business". I thought that she gave a great interview and I since googled her achievements.

What I do not understand?
1): Share Price: reached a high $1.88 back in the week ending 30/4/2012 during the early stages of VivaGel. Massive drop to $0.95 26/11/2012. Lowest recent mark $0.535 19/6/2014. I was seriously considering a very small parcel. Now at $0.72 for a company that hasn't turn a profit yet?? How did it go to $1.88 back in April 2012?

2): Robert Thomas buys 50,000 units 23/6/2014, another 50,000 units 24,000 24/6/2014 which is fair enough considering the low price for this year. Dr Jackie Fairley sells 220,000 @ 25/6/2014, 40,000 @ 26/6/2014 and 100,000 @ 27/6/2014. I thought if Dr J Fairley is selling, maybe there is another drop on the way??? Another reason why I never took action during late June, early July.

Allan Gray is a substantial holder. They must see something I can't see. They are contrarian investors.

My next action??? Just sit, watch and wait for their annual report??


----------



## oldblue (23 July 2014)

Here's some possible reasons, Faramir.

Biotech stocks, particularly those with a potentially "blockbuster" discovery/product are notoriously volatile. They attract speculators, not all of whom will share ideas as to the short or longer term potential for the company's shareprice. So we should expect surges in the SP as sentiment fluctuates.

As for insiders buying and selling the shares, remember that they are restricted in the periods in which they are permitted to trade; that some of them have a significant chunk of their remuneration and personal wealth tied up in shares/options in "their" company. We shouldn't be surprised if they seek to diversify somewhat when opportunity allows.

It's a difficult sector for the non-biotech individual. Not for longterm holds IMO but more for the expert in this industry who's also prepared to temper investment decisions with a good dose of technical analysis timing.


----------



## burglar (23 July 2014)

Faramir said:


> ... Dr Jackie Fairley sells 220,000 @ 25/6/2014, 40,000 @ 26/6/2014 and 100,000 @ 27/6/2014. I thought if Dr J Fairley is selling, maybe there is another drop on the way??? ... ??




You read way too much into this!

Maybe she needs the spondulix to buy that new pair of shoes.
Perhaps she has children of school age!?


Heaven forbid ... 

could be she has a bad habit!


----------



## Faramir (23 July 2014)

Thank you Burglar and old blue.

This appeared yesterday on ABC TV
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-07-...ainst-the-aids-virus/5616286?section=business

Today, share price peaked $0.985. A big jump from last week. I was going to buy early this month but things got in the way (i.e. I was doing other things). I even thought more bad news to send the share price under $0.50 or less. Thankfully for StarPharma, they got the approval and most of yesterday's and today's buys are spec buys I think. I can't chase Spec stocks up. So I missed out. Maybe StarPharma will be an established company like Sirtex or CSL?? At the moment I still consider it a spec. I will still monitor one of their other products and see how that progresses. I am waiting for the bulk of spec buyers to lose interest.

Dr Jackie Fairley is a very good CEO and she has steered StarPharma through some tough times. I doubt she would have any bad habits. If anyone got StarPharma before this announcement, well done. Pity I didn't. I guess I am not ready for spec stocks yet.


----------



## Faramir (16 September 2014)

On 4th Sept, I brought the minimum number of shares: 725 @ $0.690. This is my speccy stock, representing less than 3%-4% of my portfolio.
Why did I buy SPL?
It will receive revenue from Ansell and other condom makers around the world soon. Vivagel will be very common.
It has other promising products being developed.
I am a fan of Dr Jackie Fairley. Ever since I saw her interview on ABC back in April. She has so many achievements.
Wished I was a scientist. I studied engineering instead 
I like girls in lab coats. If I had my time back in uni again, I would not be too shy that I couldn't talk to them.
Chemistry use to be one of my best subjects. Pity I only did it for one semester.
Read my previous posts about why I like SPL.

On the day I brought Veda (Fri 18/Jul), I forgot about Starpharma. Thought oh well, I will buy tiny parcel on Mon 21/Jul. The major announcement was made and the share price went beyond my buying price (nearly $1)

So I sat and pondered about another opportunity slipping away. I thought that the share price was a bit too high for a company making a loss. As expected, it dropped (especially after the annual report was released) but it found support around $0.70. So I first asked for $0.65 but it never reached that level. Then I raised it until the market and I met at $0.690.

I wasn't going to write anything at all but Joe Blow wants more stock discussion.


----------



## piggybank (2 May 2015)

Another one to come up on my scan last night.

​
*Quarterly Cashflow Report **
Melbourne, Australia; 30 April 2015: Starpharma Holdings Ltd (ASX: SPL, OTCQX: SPHRY) today released its Appendix 4C – Quarterly Cashflow report for the period ended 31 March 2015. 

1) DEPTM docetaxel dosage levels exceeds the most commonly used Taxotere ® dose 
2) Majority of sites in phase 3 clinical trials for VivaGel ® to prevent recurrent bacterial vaginosis (R-BV) recruiting participants 
3) Regulatory submissions for VivaGel ® Symptomatic Relief of bacterial vaginosis 
4) Continued Australian rollout of VivaGel ® condom 
5) Increased activity in partnered drug delivery and agrochemical programs 
6)  Solid cash balance of A$34.7 million

Starpharma Holdings Limited (SPL) is a biotechnology company that engages in the development of dendrimer products for pharmaceutical, life science and other applications. SPL has three core development programs: VivaGel portfolio, drug delivery, and agrochemicals.

*Please Note* - This is only my opinion and for those who are thinking of either buying or selling this stock should do your own research.


----------



## Faramir (4 May 2015)

I still hold shares in Starpharma.

There has been many positive announcements:
http://www.starpharma.com/asx_announcements

Today's announcement did help the share price in the right direction.
AstraZeneca to develop oncology drug using SPL’s DEPTM technology
http://www.starpharma.com/assets/asxannouncements/150504___AstraZeneca_to_develop_.pdf

Only need the Japanese condom maker to start selling VivaGel coated condoms. (There is a delay with approval from authorities due to a 'classification' hurdle.)


----------



## Faramir (31 August 2017)

Up 14.29% in one day without news. Big jump this month. 52 week high.

Thank you VivaGel BV. Phase 3 sounds promising and results better be good when it comes out. It will help Bacterial Vaginosis and it is not an antibiotic. Big market potential.

The main game is DEP Decetaxel. It will reduce toxicity of chemo during cancer treatment. The science of this stuff is complicated.

If I am sounding like I am ramping this company. Maybe at last I feel happy about SPL even though this company still makes a loss. The condom coating idea was a waste and nothing much came from it.

My position in SPL is very small. I "regret" not topping up/averaging up after the news came out. I regret even more before the news came out but how was I supposed to know that the news will be good. This company is such a speccy for me. Even as recently as July, I thought I will sell at $0.80. It closed at $1.04 today. Maybe Jackie is right and SPL has the same potential as CSL or SRX. I am not topping up.

Now I guess I need more patience to see what happens next. I wonder if it will go back to its previous 2012 high of $1.80 (I think). I wonder when it will make money. I must have been emotional about my Dad's pancreas cancer that I decided to put a bit of money into SPL nearly 3 years ago. I still do not regret putting large amounts of money into SPL despite its rapid rise this month - why? I can't work out my thinking.


----------



## Faramir (1 September 2017)

I have to disclosed that I took part in a SPP back in Nov 2014 and brought another small bundle during its dark times at around $0.58??? Still overall, my position is still small.


----------



## Faramir (31 January 2018)

Are biotechs starting to win the beauty contest?

Original purchase of SPL was a speccy position. Purchase a bit more during my early years. I believe in its potential and its science.

I seriously regret not topping up/averaging up last year. I didn’t want due to limited funds and experiencing many dead cat bounces along the way.

At an average of $0.65 but very small holdings - why am I kicking myself??? Yesterday it closed at $1.64. Allan Gray is a significant holder. I have experienced losing regret - especially with ACR. How do you describe my current regret??? My funds are limited and I was considering selling when I was desperate for money but sold NVT instead at break even.

SPL hasn’t make a profit yet but I was seduced by the CEO. Plus its science plus FIL and Allan Gray taking large positions. I just never topped up and I feel regret.

Am I enjoying a temporary high like I did when SRX went to near $40??? Biotechs are very up and down. My small position indicates that I still think of SPL as a speccy - its balance sheet makes me feel that way. I want SPL to be its own company and not get taken over. It probably will one day. Why pay for your own expensive DEP Phrase 3 Trials when a bigger company can fund it for you.

Doing nothing - a strategy that does/does not work by hesitation, limited funds and definitely no time to study, learn nor research.

I will still say GO SPL. Great science behind it, great staff and great CEO.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 January 2018)

I recently took a smallish position.
I suspect your position is larger than mine Farimer.
The company seems to have a fair bit of upside from here.


----------



## greggles (11 September 2018)

Starpharma Holdings making solid gains in the the last few weeks on the back of improving sentiment and encouraging news regarding its DEP® irinotecan development candidate announced on 5 September.

SPL is up from a low of $1.055 on 23 August to $1.425 this morning and is looking bullish.


----------



## rnr (7 October 2018)

Still moving higher and could well be consolidating for yet another move higher.
The ATH is not that far above.​


----------



## jbocker (17 October 2018)

I like Starpharma. It looks like it is well on its way to producing some income  with Vivagel). Also has a healthy stream of Dendrimer Enhanced Products (DEP®). All in the interesting corporate summary today.
https://starpharma.com/assets/asxan...Investor Presentation for Citi Conference.pdf

I first saw it a few months back on a QANTAS flight (podcast). Happened to buy it a few days later on a dip. ($1.19)


----------



## Knobby22 (18 October 2018)

Bought a few more today.


----------



## jbocker (8 November 2018)

OK the US daily reports say there is a resurgence in Techs and Healthcare stocks yesterday.
So I am watching SPL to see if it breaks its 52 week high.


----------



## jbocker (16 November 2018)

Excellent results in Phase 1/2 trials in a Human Pancreatic Cancer model. 
Pancreatic Cancer is one of the big nastys!
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181116/pdf/440c5d7d7gysms.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (16 November 2018)

jbocker said:


> Excellent results in Phase 1/2 trials in a Human Pancreatic Cancer model.
> Pancreatic Cancer is one of the big nastys!
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181116/pdf/440c5d7d7gysms.pdf



Yea, got my Dad, wish the breakthrough wish it had of been earlier.
It is a model though probably on mice. We need to see the phase II trials on humans before we get too excited and if they succeed I suspect that there will be a raising. Happy to see all the price rises though


----------



## Ann (17 November 2018)

I bought and sold this many years ago, I tend to remember there was some special taxation incentive for any capital gains or such like gained from this company. Not sure if it is still the case. Anyway here is a chart, it appears to have formed into a complete Cup and Handle chart pattern shown on a nine year daily chart. I have done a swing trade calculation and it appears it could get to as high as around $2.30. No guarantees but simply a potential target if the handle doesn't break off in the meantime.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 December 2018)

This has been rising in a poor market. With the Vivagel money coming in, the Dendrider stuff and possible blue sky with other products, this company is looking good. I just hope we don't get taken over too soon.
My pick for the month, should have picked it last month.


----------



## jbocker (12 December 2018)

Announcement today
*US patent granted for SPL7013 eye drops for conjunctivitis*
From their announcement
"...Viral conjunctivitis is the most common cause of infectious conjunctivitis, affecting ~6 million people in the US and ~4 million in Europe each year. The viral conjunctivitis market is estimated to be around US$700M1 annually. There are currently no approved therapies for viral conjunctivitis and it remains an area of significant unmet medical need globally. …"
More detail here
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181212/pdf/4414tfmtwstcqz.pdf


----------



## jbocker (20 December 2018)

Announcement today
US VivaGel BV for A$142M milestones plus royalties

Finally getting US market deal is good news.


----------



## jbocker (27 December 2018)

Pants dropper announcement out today. SP approx.-30% down as US FDA requires confirmatory clinical data prior to approval.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181227/pdf/441jx9s15nls7l.pdf

I think this might be an opportunity to put the products' potential beyond doubt and provide further exposure and acknowledgement of dendrimers to the FDA. I might top up a little while the price is reeling.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 December 2018)

I agree but be careful in this bear market. Note selling from substantial holder.
I  am now 25% cash.


----------



## jbocker (31 December 2018)

NO!  NO!  NOOOOO!!
You are supposed to have a 23.44% recovery NEXT YEAR in 2019, because that's when the 2019 ASF comp starts, not on the last day this year.
Bloody hell. You stagnate from here on, then just you watch out.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 December 2018)

jbocker said:


> NO!  NO!  NOOOOO!!
> You are supposed to have a 23.44% recovery NEXT YEAR in 2019, because that's when the 2019 ASF comp starts, not on the last day this year.
> Bloody hell. You stagnate from here on, then just you watch out.



Can't keep a good company down.


----------



## jbocker (2 January 2019)

Hmmm the condom news is good but there appears to be an erectile dysfunction on the pricing chart today - down 7%.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190102/pdf/441mgvtmcn6b1w.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (2 January 2019)

Just bought some more at $1.07. It was always going to come back after such a sharp rise.
Decided to put my money where my mouth is and seriously back the company. I don't think it will drop below $1.03 but who knows?


----------



## jbocker (4 April 2019)

Market seemed to like the spiel handed out yesterday. 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190403/pdf/4440lqtxcsy6r7.pdf
Nothing terribly different other than I note the following mentioned..
_FDA meeting in April to discuss confirmatory clinical data required prior to approval of VivaGel® BV in the US._
Hopefully this will prove up Vivagel claims to the FDA, and then recover the drop in SP when FDA requested further data last Xmas.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 April 2019)

jbocker said:


> Market seemed to like the spiel handed out yesterday.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190403/pdf/4440lqtxcsy6r7.pdf
> Nothing terribly different other than I note the following mentioned..
> _FDA meeting in April to discuss confirmatory clinical data required prior to approval of VivaGel® BV in the US._
> Hopefully this will prove up Vivagel claims to the FDA, and then recover the drop in SP when FDA requested further data last Xmas.




Yes, I was thinking about putting it on the bottom thread. Quite smooth parabola.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 April 2019)

jbocker said:


> Market seemed to like the spiel handed out yesterday.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190403/pdf/4440lqtxcsy6r7.pdf
> Nothing terribly different other than I note the following mentioned..
> _FDA meeting in April to discuss confirmatory clinical data required prior to approval of VivaGel® BV in the US._
> Hopefully this will prove up Vivagel claims to the FDA, and then recover the drop in SP when FDA requested further data last Xmas.



Also launch of Vivagel in Australia later this month.


----------



## Knobby22 (16 April 2019)

I'm on my way from misery to happiness today (uh-huh, uh-huh, uh-huh, uh-huh)
I'm on my way from misery to happiness today (yea, yea, yea, yea)
I'm on my way to what I want from this world


*Melbourne, Australia; 16 April 2019: *Starpharma (ASX: SPL, OTCQX: SPHRY) today announced that VivaGel® BV has been officially launched in Australia by Aspen Pharmacare (Aspen) as Fleurstat BVgel. The product has undergone distribution across Australia and is already available in some pharmacies. It will be progressively rolled-out nationally over the coming weeks. This is the first launch of VivaGel® BV in the world and further launches by Mundipharma are expected in Europe in May/June this year.

VivaGel® BV (Fleurstat BVgel) is a novel, non-antibiotic therapy for treatment of bacterial vaginosis (BV) and relief of symptoms. BV is the most common vaginal condition worldwide and twice as common as thrush. VivaGel® BV (Fleurstat BVgel) is an Australian innovation – invented, fully developed and taken through to commercialisation by Starpharma.

BV is a troublesome and often recurrent condition that causes unpleasant vaginal odour and discharge symptoms that have significant social impacts for women. BV has also been associated with a range of other serious reproductive health-related medical problems. Until now, women have only been able to access antibiotic-based treatments for BV, which are only available by prescription from a GP or specialist.

Fleurstat BVgel is a non-antibiotic therapy and is the only BV treatment available over-the- counter (OTC) at pharmacies, without the need for a prescription. Fleurstat BVgel is being marketed in Australia by Aspen.


----------



## jbocker (16 April 2019)

.







Knobby22 said:


> I'm on my way from misery to happiness today (uh-huh, uh-huh, uh-huh, uh-huh)
> I'm on my way from misery to happiness today (yea, yea, yea, yea)
> I'm on my way to what I want from this world




I imagine quite a few ladies may well start singing along with you Knobby uh-huh, uh-huh, uh-huh, uh-huh..
Go Starpharma!


----------



## jbocker (17 April 2019)

Good to see some continuing support this morning. The BV product has been conceptualised and developed *IN Australia*.  Should be MORE OF IT!!! Great to see it now marketed in Australia first and then onto Europe and hopefully rest of the world. 
Hope that goes well, and that the dendrimer research and development continues successfully in cancer treatments and other possibilities.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 May 2019)

Very good news, don't forget it is a model probably based on mice.
Combined with the rollout of Vivagel though the world the future could be very good. If only the USA weren't being so hard assed slowing down the roll out in the country with the most problems.
*
DEP® irinotecan combination outperforms in refractory human colon cancer model*

·    DEP® irinotecan, a proprietary nanoparticle formulation, in combination with cetuximab (Erbitux®) showed complete suppression of tumour growth and 100% survival in an irinotecan-refractory human colon cancer model

·    The significant antitumor effect induced by DEP® irinotecan was despite the fact that leading colon cancer treatments, irinotecan (Camptosar®) and Erbitux®, showed limited activity in this human colon cancer model

·    This study builds on previously announced promising efficacy data for

DEP® irinotecan in human colon and pancreatic cancer models

·    Starpharma is currently completing final trial preparations for the DEP®  irinotecan phase 1/2 trial expected to start mid-year


----------



## Knobby22 (4 June 2019)

Starpharma has built a really close relationship with AstroZeneca, now getting involved with their oncology drug also.

_AstraZeneca Has Option to Licence DEP Oncology Drug Candidate for Option Exercise Fee of $5M _


----------



## jbocker (4 June 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190604/pdf/445l5y52q4wtmt.pdf
Well I am hoping this brings a lot of excitement in Japan.


----------



## jbocker (27 June 2019)

Their VivaGel BV product is now launched in Europe. This is good news. Launched under the Betadine brand name (Betadine BV) A well known brand name is a great advantage I would think.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190627/pdf/44658ycly4dw1f.pdf


----------



## jbocker (8 August 2019)

Lets hope the results are as good or better for the trial patients as it was in the preclinical trials.
Good News.
Starpharma commences phase 1/2 DEP® irinotecan trial
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190808/pdf/4479pzq32p6v2k.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (8 August 2019)

The low Australian Dollar is good for StarPharma as they manufacture here.
I just hope that they are getting traction overseas with the green whistle product.


----------



## jbocker (8 August 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> The low Australian Dollar is good for StarPharma as they manufacture here.
> I just hope that they are getting traction overseas with the green whistle product.



Green Whistle? is that theirs, first I have heard of it.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 August 2019)

jbocker said:


> Green Whistle? is that theirs, first I have heard of it.



My bad, vivagel, green whistle is penthrox in MVP which has dropped a bit this last week.


----------



## Faramir (9 August 2019)

Hi @Knobby22 and @jbocker 
I sold my tiny holding of just 3,324 shares. Sold it at $1.29. My average purchase price was $0.6406. I desperately need money. Last week I set my sale price at $1.40 but I kept lowering my order to $1.29 on Wednesday. Then on Thursday, SPL announced Phrase 1/2 Trials for DEP Irinotecan. It was upshot I needed to sell SPL.

Initially I purchase SPL nearly 5 years ago for its potential. After much thought, I decided that SPL had to leave my portfolio. Did I make the right decision???????

I accept that biotechs are slow in their progress but SPL's progress is even slower. There is very little news about last year's Dec FDA announcement or should I say knock back of approving VivaGel. The real news of DEP Irinotecan - when will that translate into revenue?? I wanted to believe that pancreatic and colon cancer sufferers had hope in this product. (My dad died of pancreatic cancer.) This is why I had a soft spot for SPL.

Yes, I am still (well sort of) a believer in SPL but I would keep a speccy amount of money in SPL. Unfortunately for me, I need my funds, so SPL had to go. I know there will be a pullback, will enter SPL again?? It depends upon what I have available, SPL's progress and their announcements.


----------



## jbocker (9 August 2019)

Gday Faramir. Sorry to read your needs for funds. But sometimes the decision to sell needs to be done for a different and more important purpose outside of investing. 
I cannot tell you anymore than a gut feel I have for this stock, so it is not advice. My gut feel, I would think a kick in SP if and when the US FDA accepts Vivagel. It will be good to see some dollars being made, and I think it is WAY too early for any realistic numbers for a while yet, albeit SPL would want to release anything positive in that regard ASAP.
Phase1/2, I don't know how long this period will cover, and it is a worry point for me, as it could be a few years yet, (and I am not getting any younger).
I did, a few years ago, visit a large research lab for cancer treatment and the head of the institute told us early on, the cycle can typically take around 10 years to get a product launched. If you think of the dendrimer that has probably been in research for some time (I don't know exactly). My understanding is the dendrimer is a delivery mechanism for known successful treatment drugs. The benefits being a system that delivers the drug more explicitly to the problem (in this case cancer) and avoids a lot of existing nasty side affects. Ultimately increases the rate of cure and reduces the sickness (of side affects).
Please understand that I am talking from my gut knowledge but I read something that will potentially deliver a great chance of improving the cure for cancer. Worth reading up on.
I have a few shares tucked away. It is a speccy.
Keep well.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 August 2019)

SPL has to get cash flow positive to be strong and it all depends on how popular Vivagel is.
It is therefore a speccy. I agree with JBocker's comments above.
With negative cashflow it falls under the power of Big Pharma and dilution.

On the good side if Vivagel provides adequate income then DEP Irinotecan provides a lot of blue sky.
Just keep an eye on it Farimer as you now have an understanding of the company and so will more easily take advantage, in the mean time you may be able to use the money better.


----------



## jbocker (1 September 2019)

Picked this for my Sept 2019 Tipping Comp.
Purely a punt that price will recover from the SP slip that occurred during August to $1.10.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 September 2019)

Really dropping back, might get to $1.
I think there just aren't any big announcements expected. Getting into bargain territory.


----------



## Faramir (6 September 2019)

Hi @jbocker and @Knobby22
SPL has dropped back a bit but not enough to think about it. CEO has a habit of over promising and using the words “imminent” “soon” and other similar carrot words. The science behind SPL is fantastic. The qualifications behind their staff, I would say the same.

US FDA Approval - maybe they should have bit the bullet last December and “re-do” their trials. Just because the rest of the world loves and approves of Vivagel, FDA have their own mind and requires their own unique way of getting approval.

Most of their other tests are still based at mice level. They need recruit willing patients. Each positive announcement is overblown.

I thought the Mundipharma deal would given SPL lots of positives last Annual Report but I guess I need to wait until next year.

I paid off some bills. Do I use SPL profits to get back into SPL??? I am actually looking for another company. I am completely lost - especially with biotechs.

Strangely I still feel I own SPL and my emotional attachment is still there. My eyes seem to scan for SPL when I look at my portfolio before I tell myself that I sold it. When its share price dropped in the past couple of weeks, again I need to pinch myself - I don’t own, no need to feel anything.

I guess vaguely hope there’s a cure for pancreatic cancer. If only I was younger, then I would definitely leave a tiny bit in SPL, even if it’s under $1,000. I think it’s more fruitful than a donation to a charity - although donating to cancer research charities is also very valuable.


----------



## jbocker (6 September 2019)

@Faramir 
Don't get emotionally attached.
Don't get emotionally attached.
Now continue to write that out 100 times.
… mind you...I have filled up 4 exercise books with this statement and I _still _get emotionally attached!!!!
I agree with @Knobby22 it is starting to look like bargain territory *BUT *I know why it is looking to go cheap...
.. I freaking picked it in this months tipping competition.


----------



## jbocker (26 September 2019)

I believe the FDA authorisation of first in human trial is a pivotal 'approval' in the development of their DEP products. To me, it seems significant when you compare to the time taken for FDA approval of Vivagel.
More detail below...
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190926/pdf/448wg1cgt4fw71.pdf

I hold AND its my pick in tipping comp.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 September 2019)

I will try to arrange to leave work early and catch a tram to the AGM on the 21st November 4:00pm.
I will let you know if I found out anything interesting.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2019)

This company has become my worst performer for the last 6 months.
Now I see why, two large institutional investors have been selling.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 October 2019)

Receipts from customers almost double last quarter in quarterly cashflow report.
Good start.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 October 2019)

Stapharma is my monthly pick.
There is always a lull as the company goes seriously into manufacture.
As the early biotech investors focused on dreams sell out and the new more conservative investors focusing on cashflow takeover. I think this company has been forgotten as it lacks the excitement of MVP and MSB and is further back in the commercialisation route compared to PNV. Also not as good as PNV, better to sell a product than a drug.

The reason I am picking it is:
I am hoping the sellers have finished.
The general meeting is later this month, (perfect timing for the comp) which I am going to and will hopefully be a big comfort and cause buying. A comment like Vivagel sales are going better than expected could do it.
Also hoping for more announcements in the pancreatic cancer field (I note another one today).


----------



## jbocker (31 October 2019)

I think that makes 4 in the DEP program with one going to patient test phase, makes it 'exciting', I should say more hopeful as a cancer beating treatment.


----------



## jbocker (21 November 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191120/pdf/44bs1sv4xm21wb.pdf

Lets hope no dysfunction in share price and for all on a promise in Europe.


----------



## Knobby22 (21 November 2019)

Going into meeting now.


----------



## jbocker (22 November 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Going into meeting now.



Hope you got out OK Knobby. 
What did you think of the crew? Did they _seem _they are well down the track of the FDA approval for Vivagel? I read through the presentation nothing new but I wondered what the level of excitement might have been.
The price today was down several cents but did creep back up to finish 1c down. I thought the price might have done a bit better than that.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 November 2019)

I've got a lot to say, all pretty good and I am increasingly confident but have been too busy
 Just left a lighting awards ceremony.
Will post this weekend.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 November 2019)

The meeting was attended by local and interstate guests but from what I heard not as well attended as last year. My opinion is that the excitement is not there at present which was there last year as the Vivagel product was being approved. This is reflected in the price which to my mind is a bargain.

These are the points I noted:

Strong and clear balance sheet, plenty of cash, I spoke to the Chairman after the meeting and he said an American Investor firm had approached them to offer money as a raising but they are not interested. They just don't need any more cash. (If the Chairman reads this, I was the guy around 50 with the suit, glasses and shaven beard that didn't shake your hands with the two guys wearing Tshirts, I didn't shake your hand because I had a bit of a cold).

The stuff works, and works much better than any alternatives.

I tried to ask about cashflow but they are not prepared to estimate at this stage which is fair. They are only starting to roll out Vivagel in many markets. Australia April (doing well), Europe (September), England (just starting), New Zealand (next January), Asia, soon. They expect the growth tin sales to ramp up slowly as education and advertising works however one bit of advertising in Women's public toilets has been very successful where women take a photo of the add on their phone and turn up at the chemist to buy. The adds also mention removal of the smell of v Also the website of the Australian supplier Aspen as been extremely popular and they have advised that this is the most positively accepted product they have released...ever.

In my view, the power of social media means that this product will take off faster than they think. They were very happy to sell 100,000 doses in September.

The USA is an issue and they are trying a two pronged route. It appears (to me) that the system is rigged so you have to hire USA lawyers. (MVP have the same problem).

I was quite impressed with the CEO. She is quite hard working, dynamic and appears able to think out of the square at least at first impression. The two pronged USA attack is smart. I noticed she also owns a large chunk of the company. The main options vest in three years, by then I expect she and the board expect this company to be really big. I think the USA government will have trouble holding this back as it is approved elsewhere around the world. Just imagine if it came up on Oprah, the sales will be huge.

One other point I didn't really realise. Starpharma do not manufacture the product. They manufacture a component but everything else is done by a third party (at least 2 if not more one is Asia, the other in Europe. As the CEO is not worried about running an manufacturing plant that frees her and the company up to concentrate on the other growth paths.

Which brings me to the dendrimer technology, there is no competitor in the short term. The dendrimer technology allows non soluble compounds to be spread around the body as nanoparticles allowing the medicine to work more efficiently at the source whether it be cancer or some other treatment.
This is huge. This means the company has a masive array of future products to be released, developed internally and externally with major industry biotech partners.

I predict in 5 years they will be involved with another 10 drugs minimum, with another 15 on the wings for the following two years. This is going to be very exciting.

Let's look at their early testing  which is now in phase two trials. they gave it to a guy who had had 30 treatments of chemo and was somehow still alive and very resitant to treatment. It worked.
They have found also that the dose is low, below predicted before the drug worked. This is a big deal.
Trials are taking place in the UK. I sense is a real buzz with some of the big pharmas.

So why has the price only been slowly rising, the future is bright, the team is very experienced.:-
1. The company doesn't need any further money, so have no reason to try to pump up the price in the short term.
2. The company is not cashflow positive. Vivagel will make them so but it takes time to build up sales. I am hoping they will be in 3 years. though this may be helped by one off payments.
3. I think investors are thinking they have plenty of time to get on board. My experience is that this can be true but things can change quickly. One good announcement and suddenly the price has doubled.

I am relaxed about this investment, just like I was with Polynovo. I think that states where I think this is going. I am just a small investor, with a small holding that I have borrowed against. I may have facts wrong- do your own research, but if you find different do the right thing and let me know.


----------



## jbocker (26 November 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> The meeting was attended by local and interstate guests but from what I heard not as well attended as last year. My opinion is that the excitement is not there at present which was there last year as the Vivagel product was being approved. This is reflected in the price which to my mind is a bargain.
> 
> These are the points I noted:
> 
> ...




Good work Knobby. Thanks for the feedback!!! I am very happy it was encouraging. I like the fact we may take some time to increase holding, but I am in enough for now. I like their journey and the possibilities for the future.


----------



## jbocker (10 December 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Let's look at their early testing which is now in phase two trials. they gave it to a guy who had had 30 treatments of chemo and was somehow still alive and very resitant to treatment. It worked.
> They have found also that the dose is low, below predicted before the drug worked. This is a big deal.
> Trials are taking place in the UK. I sense is a real buzz with some of the big pharmas.




Looks like some of this detail is highlighted, along with other detail in the latest ASX release Knobby. If I read this right the patients seem to be suffering long term chronic conditions as a 'prerequisite' for selection. Phase 2 is underway and with continued great news will hopefully get a lot more big pharma interest and maybe see some good growth.
Well, I'm hoping anyways.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191210/pdf/44cfvf8bnfs5vm.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (11 December 2019)

jbocker said:


> Looks like some of this detail is highlighted, along with other detail in the latest ASX release Knobby. If I read this right the patients seem to be suffering long term chronic conditions as a 'prerequisite' for selection. Phase 2 is underway and with continued great news will hopefully get a lot more big pharma interest and maybe see some good growth.
> Well, I'm hoping anyways.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191210/pdf/44cfvf8bnfs5vm.pdf




You are quite right. It's a last resort thing at present to be considered for phase 2.


*
Recruitment into the phase 2 part of the trial is now underway with two new trial sites being added – Imperial College London and Velindre Cancer Centre in Cardiff
*

I may pick this company again for next years comp. (though it let me down this year).
If the sales figures for Vivagel are good and USA grants permission to sell it we should get a decent rise.Unfortunately we have to wait for the phase 2 trials to complete and then recruit for the phase 3 trials. A lot of investors will wait. I may increase my reasonably large holding later next year.

What I am pleased about is how eager the hospitals are to trial this. This suggests to me the effect of Big Pharma. Much easier to improve an existing drug owned by the big boys than go through the process of competing with them. I am also hoping they manage to speed up the process by fast tracking recruitment. I know with little Mesoblast it is all so long and painful to recruit.

With the DEP drug, the completed animal testing in September, Phase 1 now, phase 2 being recruited quickly I hope.


----------



## jbocker (11 December 2019)

Definitely in my 2020 pick. I am just looking for one more selection before entering.


----------



## jbocker (13 December 2019)

Why I am picking in 2020 competition. I have it as my top pick.
Vivagel gets approval in USA by the FDA and this opens up another big market.
The DEP programs are progressing well with Phase 2 trials getting some great results in cancer treatment. I would think that more of these trials will prove positive and hopefully ground-breaking. Big Pharma is getting involved and I would trust more to come.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 January 2020)

Bought a few more today at 1.165.
Now seriously invested.


----------



## jbocker (15 April 2020)

Well I only just noticed that this was announced today...
*SPL7013 shows significant activity against SARS-CoV-2 (coronavirus)*
It is an interesting read. There are already approvals for products that contain the antiviral dendrimer SPL7013 so if they prove it up...could get exciting.
I _think _it was announced after market close so it may cause a bit of excitement tomorrow?  (Now that I have said that,.. it probably wont  I guess a lot have already been banging this drum).
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200415/pdf/44gzbt0tc135t6.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (15 April 2020)

I've noticed the price creeping up the last two days so yea.


----------



## finicky (16 April 2020)

*Starpharma product shows significant activity against coronavirus*
William McInnes
Today AFR

Starpharma says its antiviral dendrimer, SPL7013, has been shown to have significant activity against the SARS-CoV-2 virus which causes COVID-19.

The company said the dendrimer inhibited the infection of cells with the virus and the finding was validated by replicate testing against a positive control compound.

The company said it was evaluating product concepts and formulation options for SPL7013 which may have potential applications in the prevention and management of COVID-19.

The dendrimer is already approved as an active component in two existing products which already have regulatory approval in Europe, Canada, Japan, Australia and South East Asia, meaning it should be possible to fast track the development path.

"Following the emergence of the coronavirus pandemic in February, Starpharma instigated testing of SPL7013 via a specialist antiviral testing laboratory in Melbourne," said chief executive Jackie Fairley.

"We are very pleased to find that the compound is highly active against the coronavirus that causes COVID-19 and we are now exploring a number of product opportunities, including a potential preventative application to reduce the risk of infection."


----------



## jbocker (16 April 2020)

I'm dendriming of a wiped carn'ovirus
just as it was before it showed...

Sorry Bing (and ASF) haven't taken my medications yet


----------



## Knobby22 (21 April 2020)

Well that burst didn't last.
If there is anything in it, it might bounce back.


----------



## Austwide (21 April 2020)

Rose on rumour, no back up


----------



## jbocker (21 April 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Well that burst didn't last.
> If there is anything in it, it might bounce back.



Well if they come back with another round of good results then that bounce will probably be much more impressive. There are so many 'promising' cures out there who knows what is going to be that magic elixir. Some of it very dubious and hard to believe!!
Anyway Gotta go! I have to have my 3 turpentine soaked frog eyes for me sore back, and a garlic and pickled onion poultice to fix me dodgy knee.


----------



## jbocker (27 April 2020)

I am picking SPL for this months Tipping Comp. IF they get a decent coronavirus follow up test results out (in May) that furthers their results then the price might climb dramatically (and hopefully stay up).
But they better not dilly about or antiseptic injections may pip their market.


----------



## Knobby22 (16 June 2020)

StarPharma slowly kicking goals, announcement by announcement and some bigger investors getting on board. Latest announcement is the launch of the product in more European countries. I think the USA will start getting a black market supply if the don't get round to approving it soon. Increasingly confident. I just need the price to take off before the end of the year. Wondering if I should buy more.


----------



## jbocker (17 June 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Wondering if I should buy more.



Stocking up on shares? Or products for the US black market? Could it be as big as powder milk to China?


----------



## jbocker (26 June 2020)

A bit of movement up and some volume today. Maybe generated from the 5 posters / sessions at the annual ACCR (American Association for Cancer Research) 22-24 June 2020, hopefully after retrospective consideration they impressed some investors since comparing against peers.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200623/pdf/44jvs5318g328p.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (28 June 2020)

Yes, definite accumulation taking place.
Maybe the possibility of more contracts with the dendrimer tech.

My pick for the month. Though I am only hoping for a modest rise I am expecting a fall for the overall market.


----------



## jbocker (28 June 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Yes, definite accumulation taking place.



Is this you buying more Knobby?
 good luck for second spot in the comp too.
I hope this innovative dendrimer development further proves to be a very effective and very successful in cancer treatment. Aussie Innovation from the ground up.
Haven't heard anymore about the dendrimer SPL7013 being further developed for covid19. This will put a rocket on prices if more encouraging findings are released.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 June 2020)

No, I have enough jb. 
But if you look at the way the shares are being bought it looks to me like someone wants a lot of them. Slowly forcing the price up while selling at the end of the day to try to keep it down.


----------



## jbocker (25 August 2020)

Starpharma might be getting up everybody's nose!!
https://www.starpharma.com/assets/a...y for COVID-19 – development update final.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (25 August 2020)

jbocker said:


> Starpharma might be getting up everybody's nose!!
> https://www.starpharma.com/assets/asxannouncements/200825 SPL7013 nasal spray for COVID-19 – development update final.pdf



Results look very good. How soon can they sell it?
Market likes it.


----------



## jbocker (26 August 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Results look very good. How soon can they sell it?
> Market likes it.



some significant factors in favour a greatly reduced time line are mentioned in the announcement including;

_SPL7013 is the active ingredient in marketed VivaGel® products and has been shown to be safe and well tolerated in multiple large international clinical trials. VivaGel® products are approved and marketed in the UK, Europe, Asia, Canada, Australia, and New Zealand, and are already manufactured at industrial scale. SPL7013 active is already scaled up for commercial supply, and the availability of existing stocks of SPL7013 will further expedite development and commercialisation of the nasal spray product.

Starpharma has undertaken extensive development activities for the SPL7013 nasal spray. To date, SPL7013 has been reformulated into several nasal spray formulations, the company has identified a manufacturer and device components, undertaken pilot manufacture, and compiled regulatory documentation in preparation for submission.
_
Since the world is screaming for some headway in battling the virus hopefully a successful approval and marketing process is rapid_._


----------



## Knobby22 (31 August 2020)

jbocker said:


> Starpharma might be getting up everybody's nose!!
> https://www.starpharma.com/assets/asxannouncements/200825 SPL7013 nasal spray for COVID-19 – development update final.pdf




Breakout? Finally starting to get noticed!
Will know for sure if one of the traders on the site starts buying.


----------



## jbocker (1 September 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Breakout? Finally starting to get noticed!
> Will know for sure if one of the traders on the site starts buying.




Yep it went very well today too. Up 25% earlier. Finishing around 18%,
Good to see they are looking at another string to the bow regarding COVID-19.
Also that the administration of the remdevisir drug is far more efficient and can be performed outside of hospitalisation. 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200901/pdf/44m691fdmk053z.pdf


----------



## jbocker (3 September 2020)

A great endorsement!
Specific medical funding Awarded $1M to Starpharma, One of Five considered capable of achieving a substantial and rapid impact in the global response on COVID-19 in the next 12 months.
Read Details here...
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200903/pdf/44m8zkh6vbm5f2.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (3 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> A great endorsement!
> Specific medical funding Awarded $1M to Starpharma, One of Five considered capable of achieving a substantial and rapid impact in the global response on COVID-19 in the next 12 months.
> Read Details here...
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200903/pdf/44m8zkh6vbm5f2.pdf



Excellent news. That should receive any stress on the balance sheet (not that there was much).


----------



## jbocker (14 September 2020)

This should excite the market... from their announcement this morning.

 New data generated at Scripps Research Institute in the US shows that Starpharma’s antiviral nasal spray active (SPL7013) is virucidal, inactivating more than 99.9% of SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19 
 Potent antiviral activity of SPL7013 against SARS-CoV-2 was evident when used either before or after exposure of cells to the virus meaning that the nasal spray could be used before or after exposure to the virus 
 Starpharma is rapidly advancing development, regulatory, manufacturing and commercialisation activities and leveraging its extensive technical data set and approved status of SPL7013 to expedite approval with product now expected to be ready for market 1H CY2021



			https://starpharma.com/assets/asxannouncements/200914%20SPL7013%20COVID-19%20nasal%20spray%20virucidal%20against%20SARS-CoV-2%20final.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (14 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> This should excite the market... from their announcement this morning.
> 
>  New data generated at Scripps Research Institute in the US shows that Starpharma’s antiviral nasal spray active (SPL7013) is virucidal, inactivating more than 99.9% of SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19
>  Potent antiviral activity of SPL7013 against SARS-CoV-2 was evident when used either before or after exposure of cells to the virus meaning that the nasal spray could be used before or after exposure to the virus
> ...



Getting excited and feeling wealthy!! I don't know why I didn't pick this as my monthly tip.
Where are the traders?


----------



## jbocker (14 September 2020)

I was wondering why I didnt either.
What is impressive is the results were achieved by Scripps Research Institute...
Scripps Research Institute is ranked the most influential institution in the world for its impact on innovation. Scripps’ researchers lead breakthrough studies that address the world’s most pressing health concerns. In 2018, Scripps Research was ranked top stand-alone scientific institute in the United States for producing high-quality research by Nature Index, based on discoveries published in leading scientific journals.


----------



## jbocker (28 September 2020)

Trading Halt for capital raise? Got $30M in the bank picked up $1M grant, potential milestone payments, $7M earnings (potentially increasing) against $14M burn (loss).
Any thoughts on why the capital raising. It is a tough time to raise $.
Interested in thoughts.


			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200928/pdf/44n1z3t51nsbzj.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (28 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> Trading Halt for capital raise? Got $30M in the bank picked up $1M grant, potential milestone payments, $7M earnings (potentially increasing) against $14M burn (loss).
> Any thoughts on why the capital raising. It is a tough time to raise $.
> Interested in thoughts.
> 
> ...




They don't need the money.
My guess is it is to get certain US investors on board so approval can take place. Bit like MSB. Not saying the USA is not free trade but you know....it's an offer they can't refuse. At least they are having an SPP.


----------



## jbocker (28 September 2020)

I think it got a mention on the 7 morning show, couldnt quite catch it ...noisy parents  . Trying to look it up.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> I think it got a mention on the 7 morning show, couldnt quite catch it ...noisy parents  . Trying to look it up.




Oversubscribed at $1.50
You can bet the SPP will be oversubscribed, presently rounding up all spare cash as I am sure it will be scaled down considerably.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 September 2020)

Th_e oversubscribed placement saw a high level of demand from offshore funds including large global and US-based funds._


----------



## Austwide (30 September 2020)

Can buy now at market for $1.50


----------



## qldfrog (30 September 2020)

Austwide said:


> Can buy now at market for $1.50



sold today for a slight profit(was to be sold earlier but got into trading halt)  but unhealthy to see reaching SPP price that soon..
hopefully will get some cheap entries for a quick SPP buy and sold


----------



## jbocker (26 October 2020)

SPP Offer closes tomorrow, but I topped up what I needed at a cheaper price. Surprised there is no new 'exciting news' released to get more funds. But they are already cashed up.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 October 2020)

I took the offer, a bit dumb of me but it was easier.


----------



## jbocker (15 December 2020)

Been away for a few days and noticed that their Viraleze announcement. I sense this will be very attractive preventative measure particularly those who would rather an alternative to the vaccine. Additionally the it is also effective against other viruses, which I dont think is the case with the vaccine.

Disclosure: Happy to be holding.


From their website.  VIRALEZE™ COVID-19 nasal spray to be ready for market Q1CY21 - Starpharma

Dec 10, 2020
*VIRALEZE™ COVID-19 nasal spray to be ready for market Q1CY21*






*EU regulatory dossier >90% complete and VIRALEZE™ now on track to be registered, and ready for market in Q1 CY2021, earlier than previously announced*
*Initial launch batches of VIRALEZE™ scheduled for manufacture in January 2021; Starpharma is also building inventory of components and raw material to support rapid roll-out*
*Launch and marketing preparations well advanced, including discussions with pharmacy chains, B2B customers, qualitative and quantitative consumer market research; partnering discussions are continuing in parallel*
*VIRALEZE™ clinical study in healthy volunteers to commence in January 2021, for completion in Q1 CY2021*
*SPL7013 has been shown to be virucidal, inactivating more than 99.99% of SARS-CoV-2 and Scripps Research Institute mechanistic studies have confirmed potent inhibition of viral ‘spike protein’ binding (>90%)*
*The broad spectrum antiviral activity of VIRALEZE™ is a compelling differentiating feature and Starpharma is continuing to build additional efficacy data in other respiratory viruses to further broaden the product claims for VIRALEZE™*


----------



## jbocker (20 December 2020)

I am backing SPL as my top pick in the 2021 tipping competition.  Tipping Competition for Full CY 2021 | Aussie Stock Forums 
My opinion only.
Viraleze to be the go to product in 2021.
Being a nasal spray people will have their own.
It will be a great preventative not only for covid but also a number of other life threatening viruses.
If the flue jabs prove ineffective or unpopular then there may be a greater drive to viraleze.
Due to the above greater awareness of the dendrimer technology in cancer drug delivery will be achieved.


----------



## peter2 (20 December 2020)

I liked the *SPL* narrative as well. I'm interested to know if Viraleze can inactivate 'flu viruses. This would be handy at work or on public transport for when someone nearby coughs or sneezes repeatedly. A quick squirt up the nose is an easy prophylactic.

The *SPL* chart also looks bullish even though price has drifted lower since the capital raising was announced. I was alerted by the recent daily high volume bullish bar and since then there's been no selling. (the green rectangle in the charts highlights the 50 - 62% buy zone)


----------



## jbocker (22 December 2020)

_ From announcement today:
VIRALEZE COVID-19 nasal spray study to commence in January .

Going to happen in Perth. 40 healthy Volunteers take the spray 4x per day for 14 days._
VIRALEZE COVID-19 nasal spray study to commence in January - Starpharma


----------



## jbocker (24 December 2020)

Just watched this from Ausbiz.

The one stock to break the rules for on ausbiz


----------



## jbocker (24 December 2020)

Picked for the January Competition.
SPL will get a lot of public interest as a virus preventative. January is a start for some Viraleze marketing tests in Perth. The product is ALREADY acknowledged as virucidal against Covid-19. Also for other killer flu strains.
and...
Its Australian.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 January 2021)

jbocker said:


> Picked for the January Competition.
> SPL will get a lot of public interest as a virus preventative. January is a start for some Viraleze marketing tests in Perth. The product is ALREADY acknowledged as virucidal against Covid-19. Also for other killer flu strains.
> and...
> Its Australian.



My top pick for yearly competition, same reasons as above.
Also, still hoping approval of other products.


----------



## Ferret (3 January 2021)

My top pick for the 2021 comp.

Viraleze seems to be the right product at the right time and biotechs can win (and lose) big.

I've got to say, Knobby has an eye for these things too!


----------



## jbocker (27 January 2021)

Picked this for the Feb Tipping competition.
Waiting on marketing news for Viraleze. 
Will it become a universal Coronavirus preventative?? (including others than Covid-19)


----------



## frugal.rock (5 February 2021)

Hmmm, you may be looking at a breakout here, MR @jbocker 
Nice story, price going well, volume picking up. 
I might have to rotate a position into it....
Now, if you get a good announcement any time soon, I will be relinquishing 2nd place to you in monthly comp.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 February 2021)

Announcement today. Market sensitive.

AZD0466 clinical DEP® program global expansion
• AZD0466 clinical development program expanded to incorporate global clinical trial

• Clinical expansion facilitates patient recruitment into a global Phase 1 study in  haematological tumours

• AZD0466 is a highly optimised nanomedicine formulation of AstraZeneca’s novel dual Bcl2/xL inhibitor which utilises Starpharma’s DEP® technology

Melbourne, Australia;
9 February 2021:
Starpharma (ASX: SPL, OTCQX: SPHRY) today  announced that it had been advised by AstraZeneca of its intention to expand the clinical  program for AZD0466 to include a multi-centre global Phase 1 study.
The study will recruit patients with acute leukaemias.

_Hipefully a win win win for patients, investors and Starpharna.

SSP going for a run.
Giddyup!_


----------



## jbocker (15 February 2021)

What I like about Starpharma (these are in my words and *I recommend to do you own research*.) Disclosure: I hold.
Firstly its a pharmaceutical and as such, these can become massive money earners. Caution: They can also be massive money wasters. Normally huge amounts of time and money is required to get to this position, in Starpharmas case it has 'partnered' with some big pharmaceutical companies to improve cancer drug delivery and drug effectiveness whilst minimising the chronic side effects of some drugs. The drugs are approved and Starpharma is developing a much improved delivery mechanism involving its dendrimer technology and drug combinations. Their product, are dendrimers a polymer technology which I think was originally developed in CSIRO a very well respected Australian scientific research institute. This is what originally attracted me to the company. Fighting cancer. Australian. Nanotech. CSIRO origin (my first job was in CSIRO back in the 70s - fond memories)
These partner pharmaceutical companies are looking for better ways to treat cancer so the market is massive. Starpharma made an announcement just Friday with Merck & Co (probably one of the top 5 pharmaceutical companies worldwide.)


			https://starpharma.com/assets/asxannouncements/210212%20Starpharma%20signs%20DEP%20ADC%20Research%20Agreement%20with%20MSD%20final.pdf
		


It has also developed some products that are starting to make money, including an effective remedy (VivaGel) for vaginosis and condom coatings that  (lab studies only) inactivate things like HIV HSV HPV. The market for both apparently is significant.

Then the discovery and validation last year that SPL7013 a dendrimer compound is virucidal against covid19 and later found to be effective against other deadly caronaviruses (not sure if yet validated for the others). Starpharma is now developing a nasal spray (Viraleze) with the compound to act as a protective measure against Covid-19. It is hoping for release Viraleze this 2021 calendar quarter. I think this is a very exciting time for the company.


As a final note I worry a bit about the vaccine effectiveness and potential side effects, and when you read what the CEO from Merck mentioned last year about vaccines I start to wonder the scope of opportunities that will continue to  exist for a product like Viraleze even as the roll out of vaccines begin.
This was posted elsewhere by @Dona Ferentes on July 23 2020;
_Ken Frazier, CEO of pharmaceutical giant Merck, was interviewed recently by Professor Tsedal Neeley from Harvard Business School.

Here is a summary of his interview with the following bullet points._

_Developing a vaccine takes time, a lot of time. The fastest vaccine ever brought to market was for the epidemic parotitis (‘mumps’). It took Merck four years to produce this vaccine._
_The most recent vaccine created for a large viral outbreak was for the Ebola virus, which took 5.5 years._
_In the past 25 years there have been only seven truly new vaccines introduced globally. By new, that means that they were effective against a pathogen for which there had previously been no vaccine. Merck has developed four of those seven and the rest of the world three. There has been an enormous amount of work done in the field of prevention. Despite all this work, the world has been trying to develop a vaccine for AIDS since the early 1980s, and so far, without success._
_Developing a vaccine requires vigorous scientific assessment. Vaccines must be safe, effective, and durable. No one knows if any of the 160 programmes will produce a vaccine that is effective. This vaccine must work on billions of people._
_Lots of vaccines in the past have stimulated the immune system (just like the Moderna trial vaccine) but ultimately did not confer protection._
_When politicians suggest there will be a vaccine available by the end of 2020, they are doing the public a “grave disservice”._
_We do not want to rush the vaccine before rigorous science is done. We do not have a good history of introducing a vaccine in the middle of a pandemic. The swine flu vaccine did more harm than good._
_While we are working hard on a vaccine, the best preventative measures to limit the spread and infection of COVID-19 are good hygiene, wearing a mask and social distancing._
_The bigger challenge to developing a vaccine is distributing it to where it is needed most. In a time of ultra-nationalism, countries want to take whatever is available and use it in their own population first rather than offering it to populations globally at greatest risk._
_Developing a vaccine for 7 billion people has never been done before. Delivering it to 7 billion people is an enormous logistical challenge, especially to those communities who cannot afford it._
_This is a global pandemic. Unless all of us are safe then none of us is safe._
_The mobility of the world’s society poses a real problem. The EU has barred Americans travelling to Europe for a reason. Americans are not doing the things required to suppress the epidemic. Americans value liberty. It has been a strong theme through US politics for 200 years, largely because the US has two big oceans protecting it. This virus does not care about liberties. If people exercise liberty at the personal expense of others, then we cannot control this pandemic._
_America is 4% of the world’s population and 25% of the world’s infections. That’s scary._
_We need politicians with enough integrity to tell the truth. This time next year we will still be experiencing what we are experiencing now. Be prepared for that._
_https://www.firstlinks.com.au/hard-dose-reality-check-vaccines  (to acknowledge the source of the above)_

OK I will end it there. *Do your own research* I would suggest to start here.





						Starpharma | About Us
					

Starpharma Holdings Limited (ASX:SPL, OTCQX:SPHRY) is a global biopharmaceutical company and a world leader in the development of new pharmaceutical and medical products based on proprietary polymers




					starpharma.com


----------



## derangedlawyer (17 February 2021)

jbocker said:


> hoping for release Viraleze this 2021 calendar quarter.




Looking for the very bullish action recently, looks like something might be just around the corner.


----------



## jbocker (23 February 2021)

Viraleze now successfully registered in Europe including UK.





__





						Starpharma | {{page_title}}
					

n/a ...  This contains certain forward-looking statements. ... ... ... ... ... ... About Starpharma




					www.starpharma.com
				




Anticipating sales to start in March.




__





						Viraleze | Antiviral Nasal Spray
					






					viraleze.co


----------



## qldfrog (23 February 2021)

jbocker said:


> Viraleze now successfully registered in Europe including UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



related : similar product sale ban:
yesterday's news: https://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences/co...-nouvelle-protection-contre-le-virus-20210215


----------



## jbocker (23 February 2021)

qldfrog said:


> related : similar product sale ban:




Viraleze was checked out by Scripps Research in the US. A  well respected research institute. They were the people who classified SPL7013 as virucidal to covid19. Starpharma own the rights to SPL7013. SPL7013 is the active component in the Viraleze nasal spray.



			https://starpharma.com/assets/asxannouncements/200914%20SPL7013%20COVID-19%20nasal%20spray%20virucidal%20against%20SARS-CoV-2%20final.pdf
		


The French nasal spray is unrelated to Viraleze, however a failed marketing attempt by others is certainly no help for Starpharmas cause. I trust that the registration process for Viraleze was rigorous enough that it wont suffer a similar fate.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 March 2021)

Announcement just out.

DEP® HER2-lutetium outperforms in human breast cancer model 
• Radiotheranostics1 represent an exciting and rapidly growing area of cancer therapy (radiopharmaceuticals) and diagnosis (radiodiagnostics) 

• Starpharma’s DEP® radiopharmaceuticals/diagnostics program has already  
generated several candidates including DEP® lutetium, DEP® zirconium, and most recently, DEP® HER2-lutetium 

• Starpharma’s newest radiopharmaceutical candidate, DEP® HER2-lutetium, showed complete tumour regression, outperforming Herceptin® labelled with lutetium, in a human breast cancer model  

• Starpharma’s earlier candidate, DEP® lutetium - an untargeted dendrimer-lutetium conjugate without a HER2 targeting group - also achieved better efficacy than 
Herceptin® labelled with lutetium, including 100% survival, in this model


----------



## jbocker (31 March 2021)

VIRALEZE™ now launched by LloydsPharmacy in the UK​
_Starpharma has launched online sales of VIRALEZE™ antiviral nasal spray which is now available for purchase in the UK online at  Lloyds Pharmacy.

Following the online launch, Lloyds Pharmacy plan to rollout VIRALEZE™ instore to their 1,400 UK pharmacies in April. VIRALEZE™ will also be available through a further 14,000 independent pharmacies in the UK serviced by McKesson’s AAH wholesale division.

*About VIRALEZE™ Antiviral Nasal Spray*

VIRALEZE™ Antiviral Nasal Spray was developed by Starpharma (ASX: SPL) and is registered for sale in the UK and Europe. It is an easy-to-use antiviral nasal spray containing 1% w/w astodrimer sodium (SPL7013), shown in laboratory studies to inactivate respiratory viruses, including >99.9% of coronavirus SARS-CoV-2.

VIRALEZE™ binds to and irreversibly inactivates a broad spectrum of viruses. Inactivated viruses are blocked from attaching to cells inside your nose and taking hold. In addition to providing a protective antiviral barrier, VIRALEZE™ provides a moisturising layer to help keep nasal tissue hydrated, protecting it from dryness and damage.

SPL7013 is included in products approved in >40 countries and available for sale in the UK, Europe, Japan, South East Asia, Australia and New Zealand.

VIRALEZE™ can be used alongside vaccines, masks, and physical distancing.

* Advantages of VIRALEZE™*_


_Broad-spectrum, works against *multiple strains of SARS-CoV-2* and multiple viruses._
_Potent antiviral activity against multiple strains of SARS-CoV-2._
_*Virucidal*, irreversibly and rapidly inactivating >99.9% of coronavirus/ SARS‑CoV‑2 within one minute[1]._
_Ability to *inactivate virus either before or after exposure*._
_Contains a well-tolerated, already marketed active which is not absorbed into the bloodstream._
_Provides a moisturising and protective barrier to help keep nasal tissue hydrated._
_Room temperature storage, easy and convenient for regular use._
extracted from https://starpharma.com/news/story/viralezeao-now-launched-by-lloydspharmacy-in-the-uk

disclosure: I hold and I picked it for April 2021 tipping comp.


----------



## jbocker (27 April 2021)

Quarterly Cashflow and Activities Report​
I thought it was a good announcement today. I have extracted a couple of interesting points

Their basic business with DEP is progressing very well some good results and it appears more are knocking on Starpharmas door for more programs. The fight with various difficult cancers seemingly is going very well as told in numerous ongoing trials and studies, for example

*DEP® docetaxel clinical trials continue to progress well, with more than 40 patients now recruited and encouraging efficacy signals observed*, including prolonged stable disease and tumour shrinkage in patients with pancreatic, oesophageal, and gastric cancer. These impressive tumour responses include stable disease for up to 40 weeks and significant tumour shrinkage in a heavily pre-treated oesophageal cancer patient, maintained for more than 28 weeks. In addition to the monotherapy of DEP® docetaxel, *Starpharma is also recruiting into a study combining DEP® docetaxel with gemcitabine.* This study follows compelling data for this combination in pre-clinical human pancreatic cancer models.
 
The 'distraction' in recent times the Covid buster, Viraleze has taken off with a great start and others to follow

*On 29 March, VIRALEZE™ was launched in the UK by LloydsPharmacy, initially **online** and in its first week was the fastest selling product on record on LloydsPharmacy.com.* Whilst it is not expected that this rate of sales will necessarily be maintained, both Starpharma and LloydsPharmacy have been very pleased with the launch of the product. VIRALEZE™ has been well received by UK consumers, and the product is now also available at LloydsPharmacy outlets in-store
...
As outbreaks of COVID-19 continue around the world, commercial interest in VIRALEZE™ remains strong and discussions for distribution of the product in a number of markets actively continue in parallel. Starpharma is also engaged in discussions with organisations, including various sporting teams which have expressed interest in the product.
Starpharma is leveraging the European registration of VIRALEZE™ to expedite further marketing approvals for the product as soon as practicable in other countries, including Australia.
I am keen to hear more of the European countries and good ole Aus, where we seem to be repeatedly having outbreaks and lockdowns, while we are in far better shape than the rest of the world, and I am  sure they are watching us, and having another breaker / preventative added into the cycle may be noted as good practice and crack the big commercial markets.

Anyway the cash burn is not massive and dollars are invoiced to come in from viraleze. That is not to mention Vivagel now registered in 45 countries.
More details on all the above here...




__





						Starpharma | {{page_title}}
					

n/a ...  This contains certain forward-looking statements. ... ... ... ... ... ... About Starpharma




					starpharma.com


----------



## Knobby22 (21 June 2021)

Not a great announcement today.
I sold a few..


----------



## xris (30 December 2021)

SPL is One of my picks for the 2022 tipping Comp.
Their products are useful to everyone especially their nasal spray that has been reported to have anti-COVID properties.


----------



## PetEarwig (3 January 2022)

I'm picking SPL in the January stock comp. In December they announced a couple of Viraleze launches in Vietnam and Saudi Arabia, which saw the share price round off of a yearly low. I'm expecting this upward momentum to continue through January.


----------



## xris (24 February 2022)

Despite all the positives wrt their products, the SP is finding it very very hard to move forward.
Much like a new born, it takes a lot of time to mature and become self sufficient. 
That said, I'm still confident it will rise and shine: later, if not sooner.


----------



## xris (4 March 2022)

Following this announcement on 1/3/22 one would naturally expect the SP to skyrocket.


*SPL7013 in VIRALEZE virucidal against Omicron

The antiviral agent in VIRALEZE antiviral nasal spray, SPL7013, achieved >99.5% reduction of virus infectivity (the maximal possible reduction) against the highly contagious Omicron variant of SARS-CoV-2

SPL7013 showed potent antiviral activity and was virucidal against the Omicron variant

SPL7013 outperformed other antiviral agents used in marketed nasal sprays, including iota-carrageenan and nitric oxide, in the studies conducted at The Scripps Research Institute                        

The potent activity of SPL7013 against the Omicron variant is consistent with previous data demonstrating virucidal activity against multiple variants of SARS-CoV-2, including Delta, Alpha, Beta, Gamma, and Kappa

SPL7013 has also previously demonstrated potent antiviral activity against respiratory viruses, including influenza, RSV, and viruses that cause the common cold

VIRALEZE is registered in more than 30 countries, including in Europe, and available online in these and certain other markets*


Clearly the MARKET operates on different sentiments than mine.
But I'm still hopeful, and topped up a bit more for the loooong term.


----------



## Ferret (4 March 2022)

There's an article in the SMH today about the slow progress in getting Australian TGA approval for Viraleze.

Basically, SPL want it approved as a medical device and have applied for this approval.  TGA wants the approval application to be for a medicine.

This doesn't fill me with confidence in SPL management.  I would have thought they would have sorted this fundamental issue very early in the approval process.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 September 2022)

Might get interesting again after today's effort.


----------



## Rabbithop (20 September 2022)

Faramir said:


> Things are looking good for VivaGel. Their other products include: Dendrimer Drug Delivery (DEP™) which sounds promising. This product is "in partnership with pharmaceutical companies including Lilly, GSK’s Stiefel and a number of other undisclosed partners." I think this product is in Phrase One Clinical Trial.
> The other product Transfection Reagents, Starpharma is looking for another partner.
> 
> 10 April, Dr Jackie Fairley appeared on ABC TV "The Business". I thought that she gave a great interview and I since googled her achievements.
> ...



This is a shocking stock. Bought in at $1 plus. 3 parcels had to cut my own parcel losses while the other 2 still in grandkids trust portfolio. Disgraceful to look at. PLS  is like a knight in Green fighting SPL, the villain in Red.
If Xris is reading this thread....whats your comment now? Read your "Thumb up" review for this company while my comment differs from yours....in another Forum...Hope my mate Mahail have the vision to cut this off earlier, even with heavy loss.


----------



## Knobby22 (20 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> This is a shocking stock. Bought in at $1 plus. 3 parcels had to cut my own parcel losses while the other 2 still in grandkids trust portfolio. Disgraceful to look at. PLS  is like a knight in Green fighting SPL, the villain in Red.
> If Xris is reading this thread....whats your comment now? Read your "Thumb up" review for this company while my comment differs from yours....in another Forum...Hope my mate Mahail have the vision to cut this off earlier, even with heavy loss.



One of the worst performers in the ASX over the last 12 months. It's just not making a profit.
Still haven't got the BV treatment approved in the USA. Lots of long term stuff but they don't make most of it themselves and it seems the partners make most of the money. Some great cancer results but how much will they get out of it? Still plenty of cash but it keeps dwindling.  Lost a bit of confidence in management.
A lot of investors hurting who will sell on any uptick.

Used to own this and it's on my radar but am thinking the market has worse to come and maybe I can pick them up for 40c a share or at least there will be a long bottoming.
Generally I am out of the market at the moment.


----------



## Faramir (20 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> This is a shocking stock. Bought in at $1 plus. 3 parcels had to cut my own parcel losses while the other 2 still in grandkids trust portfolio. Disgraceful to look at. PLS  is like a knight in Green fighting SPL, the villain in Red.
> If Xris is reading this thread....whats your comment now? Read your "Thumb up" review for this company while my comment differs from yours....in another Forum...Hope my mate Mahail have the vision to cut this off earlier, even with heavy loss.



The replied post that was written back in July 2014. I did buy some SPL a couple of months later. Brought more in dips plus took part in one of their CRs.

Sold SPL in Aug or Sept 2019. I think it was roughly 100% gain (not a big position though). I lost faith in SPL back in 2018 but waited for a better share price.

Back then, I though management were always trying to spin stories and (over-paid) CEO always used the word “imminent”. I stopped trying to tell myself that the cash flows would improve.

I stopped following SPL since I sold. Therefore I have no valuable input for current conditions, performance or generally what this company is doing. I hope they stopped using the word imminent.


----------



## rcw1 (23 December 2022)

Good morning 
Came across this info today (23/12/22):

Starpharma Holdings receives a $7.1m research and development tax incentive refund under the federal government's incentive scheme.

The tax refund relates to Starpharma’s Australian and international research and development expenses from the 2022 financial year.

“The Australian Government’s R&D Tax Incentive plays a key role in helping local companies continue to innovate and grow. Starpharma has developed three clinical stage DEP assets with high commercial and therapeutic potential as well as a portfolio of marketed products including Viraleze, a novel broad-spectrum antiviral nasal spray," Starpharma chief executive Jackie Fairley said.


Not holding

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## Rabbithop (23 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> Came across this info today (23/12/22):
> 
> Starpharma Holdings receives a $7.1m research and development tax incentive refund under the federal government's incentive scheme.
> ...



I Don't believe in this company. I got out maybe 2 yrs ago, loss my patience.
 Unfortunately, both grandkids have this in their portfolio, only 1k worth of each parcel n this is the only Stock that drags their portfolio down.


----------



## farmerge (23 December 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> I Don't believe in this company. I got out maybe 2 yrs ago, loss my patience.
> Unfortunately, both grandkids have this in their portfolio, only 1k worth of each parcel n this is the only Stock that drags their portfolio down.



Arvo Rabbito and Seasons Greetings.
This is the mob that Mahail was so into back in the day. I also bailed out at the loss because of their couldn't give a stuff about advertising when they were appearing to be on top of the world in Great Britain and I think moving into India. Had forgotten all about them, fortunately


----------



## rcw1 (23 December 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> I Don't believe in this company. I got out maybe 2 yrs ago, loss my patience.
> Unfortunately, both grandkids have this in their portfolio, only 1k worth of each parcel n this is the only Stock that drags their portfolio down.



Good afternoon Rabbithop
rcw1 has never held not even for fast trade  purposes.  Luckily it just never appealed to rcw1, correct gut feel for a change  ha ha ha   
Having said that one always buys something that probably ain’t to flash … 

Remembered all the banter in Commsec Community about the stock when reading that article.  

Have a safe and happy Christmas 🎅 and prosperous 2023. 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (23 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon Rabbithop
> rcw1 has never held not even for fast trade  purposes.  Luckily it just never appealed to rcw1, correct gut feel for a change  ha ha ha
> Having said that one always buys something that probably ain’t to flash …
> 
> ...



Remember Mahail sending for the nasal spray from overseas during the pandemic he was certainly pushing it


----------



## rcw1 (23 December 2022)

Good arvo farmerge,
Note, Iris posts in this thread.  According to the system, last time visited ASF was on 22 March 2022.  Thinking Iris is the person that could shed some light on Mahail. Reckon anyways.  

Another Xmas just around the corner... An rcw1 long lost son due to arrive tonight ....  The lad must want something ha ha ha ha ha ha . Jokes aside will be nice to see the lad again.  Families .... and Xmas, nice.  

Kind regards
rcw1



farmerge said:


> Remember Mahail sending for the nasal spray from overseas during the pandemic he was certainly pushing it


----------



## farmerge (23 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good arvo farmerge,
> Note, Iris posts in this thread.  According to the system, last time visited ASF was on 22 March 2022.  Thinking Iris is the person that could shed some light on Mahail. Reckon anyways.
> 
> Another Xmas just around the corner... An rcw1 long lost son due to arrive tonight ....  The lad must want something ha ha ha ha ha ha . Jokes aside will be nice to see the lad again.  Families .... and Xmas, nice.
> ...



I have e-mailed Xris and Grey Nomad both knew His Lordship but to no avail No reply at all from Xris and GN doesn't know


----------



## rcw1 (23 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> I have e-mailed Xris and Grey Nomad both knew His Lordship but to no avail No reply at all from Xris and GN doesn't know



I see GN making a comeback... once in the game you never leave until in a box ha h a ha ha ha don't ya just luv it ?


----------



## farmerge (23 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> I see GN making a comeback... once in the game you never leave until in a box ha h a ha ha ha don't ya just luv it ?



Yeah I see him popping every now and then with his charts


----------

